# Huge Strainer on the Edwards Mile



## mleachman (Jul 21, 2006)

I ran it from I-70 to the Edwards Sewer and avoided a big pine strainer by running to the right of it. Plenty of room. is this new since Sunday, May 29?


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

The large pine tree on river left was there yesterday (5/29). Easy to pass on the right - just needed to duck under an overhanging tree on the right just upstream.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

A dude on a Facebook said he saw it fall today...so its a new one near Edwards Preserve...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Is this still in the river, and just to be clear, is this above the Bob the Bridge put-in or below it?

TIA!

-AH


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Way below.... like 10 miles below. Edwards is the next town west from Avon where Bob the Bridge is.

Edwards preserve is just downstream of the road bridge that crosses the river in Edwards. You could maybe take out at the River Walk shopping area on river left or or at the rest stop on river right but it would be a hard takeout for a raft and require carrying the raft a ways up to your vehicle.

It looks like it was cleared a bit... run river right...


----------

